# ACCURATE SNOWFALL TOTAL



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

where to get past snowfall total? , the websites I found only list snowfall for nearest big city like Chicago IL , any idea where to find it when it comes to surrounding cities?


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

NOAA.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/storm-center/snowfall


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

thanks 1olddogtwo


----------

